# Bought an 8.9'? Get your $50 if you call today! (over, was 12/10)



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

http://blog.booksontheknob.org/2012/12/already-bought-kindle-fire-89-get-50.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BooksOnTheKnob+%28Books+on+The+Knob%29

It makes sense.....


----------



## littlemamacita (Dec 27, 2009)

I wondered if this would work.  I just made the call and, after being on hold for about 5 minutes, was told that they have processed the refund to my card!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It didn't work for me. Michelle told me I had to return my Fire and order a new one, using the discount code.   

L


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Leslie said:


> It didn't work for me. Michelle told me I had to return my Fire and order a new one, using the discount code.
> 
> L


Dude. Call back!!

Because sure they want all those open boxes to sell...... sure they do.... it makes no sense at all. I'd probably return it then..... just to say, HA, THERE.

(I'm kinda in "one of those" moods though - so I might be the wrong person to be offering advice!  )


----------



## littlemamacita (Dec 27, 2009)

According to my email, I spoke with Ailyn.  She seemed rather confused about what I was talking about, put me on hold to talk to someone, then came back to say she put the refund through.

I agree - you should try to call back.


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

What is the number?


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's the deal.  If the rep doesn't give you the $50 promo, ask to speak to the manager.  

It took me 20 minutes but I had to actually ask to speak to the manager in order to get the deal.  Because I "pre-ordered" it in October (i.e. more than 30 days ago) they weren't going to give me anything.  I told them yes but I've only had the item for 3 weeks (Nov 19) as it wasn't released until then.  Do I have to return mine and get another one for this discount?  He said yes.  I said that would be more problems for both of us and they'd have an open box item to get rid of.  Until I actually said the trigger words "can i speak to your manager" I didn't get the refund.

I've heard tale of the "wonderful" customer service of Amazon and as much as I love them, the few "issues" I've had were never resolved quickly or easily... but they were resolved, so I continue to spend WAAAAAY too much money there.

sue

Oh and I used the "call me" feature under the "Help" section.  Finding a # to call them directly isn't easy which also speaks volumes


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh and guess what. Just got the email from Amazon...this is a new and some what frustrating twist (better than nothing though I suppose)

"Because of today's promo for the 8.9 kindle fire, I've applied a promotional credit in the amount of $50 to your account. When you make your next Kindle purchase, any available promotional balance on your account will automatically apply to your order total. You'll see the promotion amount applied in your Order Details once the purchase completes. *These promotional funds can only be used on Kindle books sold by Amazon.com *and cannot be applied to Kindle books sold directly by the publisher."


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, interesting.  I did not get the email...but I did just call and get the $50 refund.  He had to verify that I was still within the return window, then processed it for me.  I called 1-866-321-8851.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

photocat said:


> Oh and guess what. Just got the email from Amazon...this is a new and some what frustrating twist (better than nothing though I suppose)
> 
> "Because of today's promo for the 8.9 kindle fire, I've applied a promotional credit in the amount of $50 to your account. When you make your next Kindle purchase, any available promotional balance on your account will automatically apply to your order total. You'll see the promotion amount applied in your Order Details once the purchase completes. *These promotional funds can only be used on Kindle books sold by Amazon.com *and cannot be applied to Kindle books sold directly by the publisher."


I"d be calling again.... and slapping a label on the box.

The promotional credit would be fine - if it worked for EVERYTHING. Go check that - it might even though they say that, I had a $10 one and i sucked it up with a book, movie rental and the rest on an order. It ended up being ANYTHING by amazon. I wouldn't take just a kindle credit....


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

TraceyC/FL said:


> I"d be calling again.... and slapping a label on the box.
> 
> The promotional credit would be fine - if it worked for EVERYTHING. Go check that - it might even though they say that, I had a $10 one and i sucked it up with a book, movie rental and the rest on an order. It ended up being ANYTHING by amazon. I wouldn't take just a kindle credit....


LOL. Well I just looked at my account and it seems to apply to anything that would go on the KindleHD (mp3, video, apps, books...etc). I was a little perturbed at first but the reality is, even if was just for books (which apparently it isn't quite that restrictive), I would still use it up as I have a magazine subscription that I will likely keep (i.e. will be charged for shortly) and a couple of books I'm interested in... ah so easy for me to spend $$ at Amazon - I'll use it up regardless


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks a million for posting this, Tracey. I just saved two of my friends $50 each 

And yes, one of them was told she had to return her old Fire first. She called right back, spoke to a different rep, and received her credit. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Dude. Call back!!
> 
> Because sure they want all those open boxes to sell...... sure they do.... it makes no sense at all. I'd probably return it then..... just to say, HA, THERE.
> 
> (I'm kinda in "one of those" moods though - so I might be the wrong person to be offering advice!  )


I did call back. The first person had to escalate my call to Avery, but Avery assures me the $50 is credited to my account. I am having trouble seeing where promotions show (and I think I have other promotions: MP3 credit, etc). Anyone know how to get to this information?

With what I spend at Amazon, it is worth it to them to make me happy!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I sent feedback via the 'contact us' button. I referenced the order number and wrote this:

The order above includes a Fire HD 8.9" with 4G. I ordered it when announced and it was delivered on the 23rd of November.

I see that you have a promotion today (Dec 10) for $50 off using the code FIREHD89. Obviously, I had no way of knowing when I ordered it that you would have such a promotion. And I can't honestly say I'd have waited to buy if I had known.

Still, would it be possible to have the credit applied? I am within my 30 day window of delivery so could, arguably, return it for credit and repurchase. A gift certificate credit would be fine; no need to credit back my credit card.

The response I got said they understood my disappointment and would be crediting my credit card. Can't say fairer than that. I probably would not have argued further if they'd not been willing to credit it.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh my am I glad I saw this post!  Got my $50 with a minimum of fuss, although I was initially told that the deal had ended.  I let them know that no it hadn't since it was only 9:30 on the west coast.  I got the refund put back on my credit card and all is well.

Again--thanks for the post!  I wish we could give virtual thanks on this forum, but since they'd be virtual, I guess the point is moot!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

On the phone now.  He is contacting "someone" to see what they can do.  

I got mine the 20th.

Seems like they might have waited for this special.. kind of in your face for their loyal early (immediate) adopters..

He did say no refund.. and I said well people are getting credits to be spent at Amazon.. not the same as a refund (to be spend elsewhere), but clearly I spend plenty at Amazon..

So glad I decided to flip over here when I did.  11:04pm here on the west coast and the "deal" is still listed on the site.

YAY!  He is sending the email but says I havethe $50 promotional credit to be used on anything "fulfilled by Amazon".

Works for me 

I really AM on a roll

First the $25 Amazon gift card from the fifth birthday celebration thread (thanks Harvey!) 

Then I won 4 park hopper Disney tickets in a raffle (I spend $20)

And then at a Christmas lunch a $25 Target gift card.

And now this $50 Amazon credit.

Ann, a credit on your card is great, but I know I'll be buying from Amazon, so I'm fine with what I got, but you must have been really convincing or maybe it is karma because you had to wait until the 23rd for yours to arrive.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Yahooooo!!!!

I'm happy you guys got the credits!!!

I read an article speculating that (actually a couple) that the 8.9" isn't selling well. They are basing this on its sales rankings and Amazon and the fact they do NOT do this sort of sale so soon after something was released.

Everyone here as seemed happy with it - which is good, but I always wonder about things like this. I guess that is why my first major in college was marketing... LOL!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks to the original poster.  Even with the other thread, I wasn't going to call until I saw this.  I looked on Amazon and in their "Kindle Discussions" someone posted that they had asked and they weren't going to do it.    I called and got the credit to our CC.  I would ahve been fine with an Amazon credit too since I give them plenty of money.    I love Amazon!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> I read an article speculating that (actually a couple) that the 8.9" isn't selling well. They are basing this on its sales rankings and Amazon and the fact they do NOT do this sort of sale so soon after something was released.


My husband said the same thing--I think he saw the article on Gizmodo.

Frankly, I don't believe it. They've already had a deal on the other Fire. I think this was in the works all along. I've heard from plenty of people who said, "I'll buy it when there is a discount." I suspect Amazon heard the same thing and had planned this discount. It was still early enough that folks could order for Christmas but late enough to build up anticipation and wondering if it was going to happen.

I also suspect that the number of "previously-purchased Fire owners" who managed to the finagle the discount after the fact (like me) is miniscule. Too bad for the others who don't read this forum. LOL.

L


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you for this!! I managed to get the $50 credit also


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I did call back. The first person had to escalate my call to Avery, but Avery assures me the $50 is credited to my account. I am having trouble seeing where promotions show (and I think I have other promotions: MP3 credit, etc). Anyone know how to get to this information?
> 
> With what I spend at Amazon, it is worth it to them to make me happy!
> 
> L


In case this is still relevant. The easiest way to see those promos is to go for example into the instant videio section and just click on any show there. Then on the bottom of the large description box you see where it says, "Have a promotion code?" Click on the view balance and you get to see the box with all the different promo options from GC to apps and mp3.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Leslie said:


> My husband said the same thing--I think he saw the article on Gizmodo.
> 
> Frankly, I don't believe it. They've already had a deal on the other Fire. I think this was in the works all along. I've heard from plenty of people who said, "I'll buy it when there is a discount." I suspect Amazon heard the same thing and had planned this discount. It was still early enough that folks could order for Christmas but late enough to build up anticipation and wondering if it was going to happen.
> 
> ...


The part that was interesting was that the 3 week old product wasn't in the top 10, wasn't it barely in the top 20? Yet the 7" ones were all there. IT will be interesting to see where it goes - i haven't seen one yet so i can't comment on the size. Personally my 10" is perfect, and after playing with my kids 7" I know that would be to small for me. THe 8.9" might be a sweet spot - but only time will tell!

SInce i'm on a marketing tangent anyway (sorta) - I have often wondered about the fact that there is PRime streaming for the iPad. It dawned on me yesterday that could be a result of the fact they knew the 8.9" was coming, so what better way to get iPad users to switch? The iPad is the only device that has it, not the iPhone, which is also weird. But if you were watching on your iPad, and then BAM, here is this new device from amazon, that can give you your streaming... and is cheaper than a new iPad... well, there you go.

SO i'm not thinking it is so odd now!

Anyway, i'm overall just happy you guys saved $50!!!!!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Atunah said:


> In case this is still relevant. The easiest way to see those promos is to go for example into the instant videio section and just click on any show there. Then on the bottom of the large description box you see where it says, "Have a promotion code?" Click on the view balance and you get to see the box with all the different promo options from GC to apps and mp3.


I do this all the time.... WHY do I have to do this though?!?!

I normally use the music one, the last time I did the video one it wasn't showing me everything for some reason.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah---it should be easier to see your Watchlist (as well as add to it) and to find your Promotion balances.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesslyn said:


> Yeah---it should be easier to see your Watchlist (as well as add to it) and to find your Promotion balances.


I forgot about the watch list - and then I added some stuff to it... HA, bet I will STILL Forget about it!


----------

